
Blackjack Simulator with OMEGA II Card Counting - seblau
https://github.com/seblau/BlackJack-Simulator
======
mikerichards
so many of remember the movie
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casino_(film)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casino_\(film\))

How can you maximize before you get kicked out....you always get kicked out.

